# Newbie to Fly Planning help!



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

So just booked a trip with a buddy to go on a 2 day (8 hour guided/ day) trip to Estes Park, CO with a overnight camping. We are going to be hiking in prob 4-5 miles and spending on night in the woods. 

I am a avid coast fisherman and "camping" to me is usually out of a trailer but I am a country boy and will survive . I also have hand me down rod and reel from my Pops, and wading gear for the coast. The outfitter we are going with also said they would have anything we needed for rent, but I prefer to com prepared.

But my question for those that have done similar before is there anything other than the obvious, rod, reel, tent, food, basic camping gear, change of clothes that I should be prepared to take? Will my coast wading gear (canvas waders, rubber sole boots) work fine for the river up there? Planning on buying flies and license at outfitters shop before we head out. 

Any input greatly appreciated!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Streams are rocky and mossy, wading boots with felt soles, or felt soled waders really help. The water is very cold, insulated socks and a base layer long underwar helps. Even in mid July the water is still COLD!. A Hat with a bug net helps to keep the irritation factor low. Bring rain gear, monsoon season starts around end of June and thunderstorms pop up every afternoon.


----------



## Texan1554 (Apr 20, 2011)

Who's your outfitter? I guided for Sasquatch there for a while, and know the others pretty well also.

They should provide everything for camping so don't worry about tent, food, etc...

I would suggest using their waders and boots.

Did they say what river or lake you'd be fishing?


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks for the info! Its good to know especially on the felt soled boots. And good insulated socks. I always forget good socks!

Texan1554 we are using Estes Angler. My buddy set up the trip but from looking at their reviews a lot of people have great things to say about them. And Charlie said when talking to them they were very energetic and excited about going fishing. Also said they fishing had been really good, and told him that wasnt just a line to get him to book haha that it really has been picking up. From what I have been told we are hiking a few milies up in the Mountains. We had the option of rafting, but they said the water is pretty high right now and suggested horse back or hiking. With the added expense of horses......and the fact horses and I dont really get along, we decided to hike in. 

But I cannot begin to explain how excited I am about this. I have never fly fished or been in the mountains much yet and I am jumping out of my skin in excitement already. Its going to be a long week! Cant wait to take lots of pics and have a great trip, and hopefully catch a fish or two.


----------



## Texan1554 (Apr 20, 2011)

Estes is a great shop, they'll treat you right. Enjoy and let us know how it goes.


----------



## flyakker (May 27, 2014)

Definitely let us know! I would like to set up a trip like that sometime in the near future. Thanks for letting us know.


----------

